# صناعة البولي ايثيلين



## حذيفة عكاشة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف تتم صناعة البولي ايثيلين


----------



## عبود20 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Introduction to Industrial Polyethylene: Properties, Catalysts, and Processes (Wiley-Scrivener) 
by: Dennis Malpass 
en 

0470625988 9780470625989 0470900458 9780470900451 

http://mediafire.com/?9qilgt1g4bl4vuw


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سوف يفيدك هذا الموضوع أفادة تامة حيث يتكلم عن جميع نواحي البولي ايثيلين ولاتنساني من الدعاء ......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene


----------



## حذيفة عكاشة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------

